# Powhatan's 2021 Lawn Journal



## Powhatan

2020 Journal
*2021 Lawn Plan*​_Objectives: biodiverse, reduced inputs, non-irrigated, heat and drought tolerant_​
Mid/Late Winter:


Hand-pull weeds.

Virginia Tech soil sample test.

Sow shady and deer resistant native plant seed mixes.

Dormant overseed fescue and shade grass seed - DLF Pickseed coated KY-31, LESCO All Pro Transition Tall Fescue Seed Blend (TTTF), and Scotts coated Dense Shade Mix (TTTF, CRF, KBG).

Spring:


Lite overseed white & strawberry clover areas if needed.

Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with Mirimichi Green PRO Weed Control.

Spray glyphosate on poa trivialis patches as needed, re-seed dead patches.

Garden Safe organic Neem Oil Extract - spot treat grass fungus & garden pests.

Lime - (if soil test recommended) to raise pH.

LESCO CarbonPro-G soil improver.

Scotts Foundation Soil Improver.

LESCO Acelepryn (chlorantraniliprole 0.067%) 0-0-7 SOP Insecticide - same active ingredient as Scotts GrubEX.

Safer Brand Lawn Restore 9-0-2 & Scotts Natural Lawn Food 11-2-2 slow release organic fertilize.

LESCO 0-0-45 PCSOP - (if soil test recommended) improves overall plant health going into Summer stress.

Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.25" (bag mow HOC 3.25" for more airflow if disease present).

Summer:


Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with Mirimichi Green PRO Weed Control.

Garden Safe organic Neem Oil Extract - spot treat grass fungus & garden pests.

EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular - house foundation & lawn perimeter treatment.

Safer Brand Lawn Restore 9-0-2 & Scotts Natural Lawn Food 11-2-2 slow release organic fertilize.

Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.25" (bag mow HOC 3.25" for more airflow if disease present).

Early Fall:


Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with Mirimichi Green PRO Weed Control.

Lime - (if soil test recommended) to raise pH.

LESCO CarbonPro-G soil improver.

Maintenance overseed fescue and shade grass seed - DLF Pickseed coated KY-31, LESCO All Pro Transition Tall Fescue Seed Blend (TTTF), and LESCO Shady Select (CRF, Chewings, Hard, PRG, KBG)

LESCO Starter 14-20-4 fertilize.

Mulch mow grass & leaves @ HOC 3.25".

Mid Fall:


Hand-pull weeds.

LESCO 30-0-10 split app Oct/Nov fertilize.

Mulch mow grass & leaves @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan

*Tasks Completed*​
*Jan:*


Soil sample.

*Feb:*


Hand-pulled poa trivialis, mouse-ear chickweed, and hairy bittercress weeds.


Broadcasted 50# fast-acting calcitic lime, 50# DLF Pickseed KY-31, 10# LESCO All Pro Transition TTTF, and 3# Scotts dense shade TTTF/KBG/CRF mix.

Broadcasted 0.50# white & strawberry clover seed mix over select areas of the lawn.

Sowed native wildflowers seed mixes, combined the seed mixes with sphagnum peat moss filler material and hand-broadcasted over several prepared beds bordering the lawn.

*Mar:*


Hand-pulled poa trivialis, orchardgrass, mouse-ear chickweed, poa annua, and hairy bittercress weeds.

Spot sprayed Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on mouse-ear chickweed and hairy bittercress weeds bordering the lawn. I also sprayed moss growing around the house perimeter.

*Apr:*


Hand-pulled poa trivialis, orchardgrass, poa annua, and hairy bittercress weeds.

Spot sprayed Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on various weeds.

String trimmed grass high tops around the house perimeter.

Sprayed N-Ext RGS @ 6oz/M rate.

Broadcasted 50# Nutrients Plus Whole Shebang 6-2-4 hybrid fertilizer and 80# LESCO CarbonPro-G soil improver.

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.50", going down to 3.00".

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". Sprayed Ortho Nutsedge Killer on suspect sedge plants.

Soil temps 65F+ now. Broadcasted 50# Safer Brand Lawn Restore 9-0-2 organic fertilizer.

Broadcasted 50# LESCO Acelepryn (chlorantraniliprole - GrubEx) 0-0-7 and 25# LESCO (prodiamine 0.68%) preM 0-0-7.

*May:*


Hand-pulled poa trivialis, orchardgrass, marestail, lespedeza, and dogfennel weeds.

Mulch mowed @ 3.25".

Sprayed N-Ext RGS @ 6oz/M rate.

*Jun:*


Hand-pulled orchardgrass weeds.

Mulch/Bagged mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Broadcasted 30# EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular.

Sprayed neem oil concentrate at 2 oz/GL mix rate on fungal disease dark areas.

Broadcasted 50# Scotts Foundation Soil Improver.

Broadcasted 55# Scotts Natural Lawn Food & Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizers mixed.

Broadcasted Scotts DiseaseEx granular (azoxystrobin) @ 4#/M curative rate on pythium blight and brown patch fungal disease areas.

Broadcasted BioAdvanced Fungus Control granular (propiconazole) @ 2.75#/M precur (median) rate.

Spot sprayed Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on various lawn border weeds.

*Jul:*


Hand-pulled poa trivialis, orchardgrass, dogfennel, lespedeza, and crabgrass weeds.

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Broadcasted 30# EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular.

Broadcasted Scotts DiseaseEx granular (azoxystrobin) @ 2#/M preventative rate.

Sprayed neem oil concentrate at 2 oz/GL mix rate on fungal disease mycelium areas and ornamental bushes.

Sprayed Ortho Nutsedge Killer (R-T-S) on young sedges boarding the lawn and in areas known to produce sedges.

Broadcasted 54# Jonathan Green Love Your Soil.

*Aug:*


Hand-pulled poa trivialis, crabgrass, dogfennel and orchardgrass weeds.

Mulch/Bagged mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Spot sprayed non-selective organic Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on various lawn border weeds.

Broadcasted 30# EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular.

Broadcasted 15# Jonathan Green Fungus Control granular (thiophanate-methyl) at 1.5#/M preventative rate.

Broadcasted 50# fast-acting LimeLight Pro-Cal Enhanced Pelletized Granular Calcitic Lime.

Broadcasted 55# Scotts Natural Lawn Food & Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizers mixed.

Broadcasted Scotts DiseaseEx granular (azoxystrobin) @ 4#/M curative rate.

*Sep:*


Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Broadcasted BioAdvanced Fungus Control granular (propiconazole) @ 2#/M preventative rate.

Broadcasted 80# LESCO CarbonPro-G soil improver.

Broadcasted 50# Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizer.

Broadcasted KY-31/TTTF/FF/KBG/PRG maintenance overseed.

*Oct:*


Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Broadcasted 50# LESCO 14-20-4 starter fertilizer.

Sprayed N-Ext RGS @ 6oz/M rate.

Mulch mowed fallen leaves.

*Nov:*


Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Broadcasted 50# LESCO 30-0-10 fertilizer.

Broadcasted 25# LESCO (prodiamine 0.68%) preM 0-0-7.

Mulch mowed fallen leaves.


----------



## Powhatan

Felled a dead oak tree. I used a bore cut instead of a back cut cause I wasn't sure how much dead rot was in the tree center. The neighbors will cut up what they want for fire wood.


----------



## Powhatan

Received Va Tech soil sample report. Need to add some lime, all else looks satisfactory for a sandy loam soil. I can finalize my SiteOne order for the year now.


----------



## Green

Interesting results. What type of Lime will you use since the Calcium is high and Magnesium sort of high?


----------



## Powhatan

Green said:


> Interesting results. What type of Lime will you use since the Calcium is high and Magnesium sort of high?


The Calcium and Magnesium are actually coming down from very high (VH) 2019 report to high (H) 2021 report; I didn't put down any lime this past two years. Three to four years ago I probably put down too much dolomitic lime along with fast acting trying to target recommended 100#/M 2017 report.

This time I'll use LimeLight Pro-Cal Enhanced Pelletized Granular Calcitic Lime from SiteOne, $15.00 for a 50 lb bag. The CCE is slightly higher in LimeLight than Pennington Fast Acting Lime. Pennington recommends 12#/M rate for the high 5-6 pH range adjustment. So for LimeLight I'll use 5#/M in the spring and another 5#/M in the fall this year. Hopefully 10#/M will be sufficient for a scientific wild-*** guess (SWAG). :wink:


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temps mid-40sF this past week. Noticed new clover emergence. Same thing occurred last Jan when soil temps also in the mid-40sF.


----------



## Powhatan

Split firewood. Received SiteOne lawn supplies. The LESCO All Pro Transition Tall Fescue Blend has 0%/0% weed seed with two of the three cultivars listed in NC's 2020 top performers.


----------



## Powhatan

When moss reproductive spore stems appear that cues me to broadcast winter dormant grass overseed.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 37F @ 2" depth. Hand-pulled poa trivialis clumps.

Warmer ~50F air temps and rains forecasted within next two weeks; I plan to broadcast fast acting pelletized calcitic lime first, then dormant grass & wildflower seeds soon thereafter. Anticipate beginning emergence by late next month when soil temps warming to mid-50sF.


----------



## Powhatan

Noticed different animals this winter either foraging or passing through the lawn area: deer, rabbit, opossum, squirrel, coyote, raccoon, and fox. I also saw one river otter, but I think that was during late fall. The beavers are in the fresh water lake.

Soil temp near house 43F and away 39F @ 2" depth. Hand-pulled some marestail weeds and one poa annua weed.

Soil feels water spongy to the touch due to melting snow and rains, needs to dry some before I broadcast lime so the lime will be absorbed into the soil profile instead of being washed off.

Moss species are beginning to show spore seta (stalk) growth. Time is nearing for me to broadcast seeds.


----------



## Powhatan

Lots of robins, blackbirds, and cardinals were on the lawn yesterday afternoon feeding on earthworms.

I was hoping the ground was dry enough to broadcast lime today, but the weather dropping snow had other plans. So I wait again for another opportunity ...


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 42F @ 2" depth. All the ~3" snow cover that fell yesterday melted away by this morning. The soil felt slightly moist at noon today, not spongy like it was on Friday. Extended weather forecast air temps 40sF/20sF with snow/ice/rain chance almost every other day, good timing for dormant seeding.

Broadcasted 50# fast-acting calcitic lime, 50# DLF Pickseed KY-31, 10# LESCO TTTF, and 3# Scotts dense shade TTTF/KBG/CRF mix. I then rode the riding lawn mower over the sown grass seeds to push them down for good seed to soil contact.


----------



## Powhatan

Broadcasted 0.50# white & strawberry clover seed mix over select areas of the lawn.

Next I need to sow shady and deer resistant native wildflowers seed mixes over several bed plots boarding the lawn that I've cleared out.


----------



## Wiley

@Powhatan are the wildflowers perennials, annuals, or a mix? Do you rely on rainfall for water/germination? I've planted a couple of small areas this season but plan on doing much more in the future.


----------



## Powhatan

Wiley said:


> @Powhatan are the wildflowers perennials, annuals, or a mix? Do you rely on rainfall for water/germination? I've planted a couple of small areas this season but plan on doing much more in the future.


@Wiley the shady and deer resistant seed mixes are mostly perennials with some annuals. I usually rely on rainfall, but may have to lug the garden hose or watering can around to the various wildflower seed beds if the soil starts to dry out.

There are zillons of shady trees surrounding my lawn/woods and ferns are the most abundant "ornamentals" along with various weeds. I planted some native plants a few years ago, but the animals ate most of those, so I'm trying something different. I don't expect all the various wildflower mix components I'm sowing to survive the growing conditions in my area; hopefully, there will be strong survivors that will adapt.


----------



## Wiley

Thanks for the info. My situation is similar but with a mix of shade and some full sun areas. I too plan on doing some more seasonal seeding of native wildflowers and letting mother nature decide on what survives. Good luck this season!


----------



## ccarlos19

I'm a newbie 
I live in Yorktown and I'm sending the soil test to VA tech Friday to see if I have to put lime.
Do you recommend I detach in March before applying Pre Em? I also wanted to seed in the backyard next month do you think is a good Idea? I do have a sprinkler system.
Thank You


----------



## Powhatan

ccarlos19 said:


> I'm a newbie
> I live in Yorktown and I'm sending the soil test to VA tech Friday to see if I have to put lime.
> Do you recommend I detach in March before applying Pre Em? I also wanted to seed in the backyard next month do you think is a good Idea? I do have a sprinkler system.
> Thank You


@ccarlos19 two years ago I sent in a soil sample to VaTech mid-Feb and received my report a month later. I found out that time of year the farmer's samples have priority processing, so your sample reporting might also be delayed.

With TTTF you normally don't need to dethach, but if your turf layer has a noticeable un-decomposed build up then it would be beneficial to dethach. My lawn is ~5 years old and I've never dethached.

Overseeding cool season grass in spring, especially in the transition zone, is not the preferred time to do it ... but each lawn has it's own unique growing conditions so it may work for you. It's just another tool in the tool box. Starting late May through summer months air temps & humidity levels rise thus consequently turf fungal disease pressure increases so that is something to be aware when also irrigating.


----------



## ccarlos19

@Powhatan 
Thanks for the help. 
When you apply the Pre- Em. I was thinking the beginning or mid March.


----------



## Powhatan

ccarlos19 said:


> @Powhatan
> Thanks for the help.
> When you apply the Pre- Em. I was thinking the beginning or mid March.


@ccarlos19 yes 50-55F average soil temperatures mid March in Yorktown according to the web GreenCast soil temp tool. That would be a good time to put down preM.

I'm giving the turf a break this year skipping preM. I hand-pull weeds throughout the year manually keeping weed pressure to a minimum.


----------



## ccarlos19

Sir thanks so much for your time and help
Look at my front after seeding last year.


----------



## Powhatan

ccarlos19 said:


> Sir thanks so much for your time and help
> Look at my front after seeding last year.


Very nice :thumbup:

Recommend you start a journal so you can take notes and track your progress.


----------



## Powhatan

Received snow this week and ice forming today.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 41F @ 2" depth. All the snow and ice from last weekend's storm melted. Today and tomorrow sun/cloudy days, then colder snow/ice/rain again same as last week. Good timing to sow the native wildflowers seed mixes. I combined the seed mixes with sphagnum peat moss filler material and hand-broadcasted over several prepared beds bordering the lawn, then gently back side raked the beds.


----------



## Powhatan

Here's one of the wildflower beds bordering the lawn that I seeded.



This is the back yard corner that receives the bulk of the shade that had alot of poa trivialis. Last year I sprayed glyphosate three times trying to kill all the poa triv there. Well the poa triv there is a zombie plant and is coming back. I sowed the bulk of the shade wildflower seed mix in this area. Maybe a mature wildflower stand will out complete the poa triv.


----------



## Green

Great photos illustrating the conditions.


----------



## Powhatan

Rain with lite icing on grass blades and tree limbs.

Lots and lots of robins, blackbirds, and cardinals on the lawn again today foraging for food and dropping natural fertilizer.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 43F @ 2" depth. Soil is moist due to recent ice/rain. Weeded the azalea plant bed. Noticed several iris plant leaf shoots appearing.


----------



## Green

It should start growing a bit in the next week or two with those soil temps.

Good luck on your dormant seeding. Have you found KY-31 planted now can make it through Summer without supplemental irrigation?

I have extensive rehabbing to do on a property due to plow damage. In fact, all of what I seeded last Fall, plus a lot of existing grass, appears to have been plowed up. I likely will have only a relatively short period this Spring to access that property and fix it before I no longer have access. I will most likely need to dormant overseed as part of the repair, and I still have the KY-31 seed. I was impressed with the germination vigor last Fall, even though it was late in the year. I would hope the reseed would persist even once the property is no longer under my care.


----------



## Powhatan

Green said:


> It should start growing a bit in the next week or two with those soil temps.
> 
> Good luck on your dormant seeding. Have you found KY-31 planted now can make it through Summer without supplemental irrigation?
> 
> I have extensive rehabbing to do on a property due to plow damage. In fact, all of what I seeded last Fall, plus a lot of existing grass, appears to have been plowed up. I likely will have only a relatively short period this Spring to access that property and fix it before I no longer have access. I will most likely need to dormant overseed as part of the repair, and I still have the KY-31 seed. I was impressed with the germination vigor last Fall, even though it was late in the year. I would hope the reseed would persist even once the property is no longer under my care.


My area's soil is about 7F cooler now than last year same time. On average mid-Mar is when soil temps reach 50F. So next couple of weeks should start seeing emergence across the board. With soil temps slowly warming all the emergence speed will be like sprout and pout. There's been lots of birds feeding on the lawn, so I'm thinking I may have to broadcast a little more seed next month.

The KY-31 is a very hardy plant and what I've seen it handles heat and drought better than TTTF without irrigation. Like any cool season grass it struggles during the summer, curls, has brown blades, and I'm sure some % dies, but overall it survives through several days of 90F/100F temperatures, then greens back up when temps cool and rains return. I maintain a tall cut to give the grass a better chance to survive summer. Promoting a healthy microbial diversity soil helps a lot.

I have KY-31 growing in the gravel roadside that I don't irrigate, fertilize, or amend the soil in the area. From one KY-31 plant a few years ago to many now.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some poa trivialis, mouse-ear chickweed, and hairy bittercress weeds.

Rerouted a gutter downspout to exit into a natural area that has native plants growing instead of exiting into the lawn and causing soil erosion. Filled the soil erosion area with top soil and hand-broadcasted some white & strawberry clover seeds. Clover germinates in cooler soil temps which will put down roots sooner to hold the new soil in place.


----------



## Powhatan

Past couple of years my dormant fescue grass seed emerged at year to date (YTD) Growing Degree Day (GDD) ~89 base 50F temp. Yesterday's YTD GDD base 50F was 2 for my area. I'm predicting mid-Mar for grass seed emergence.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 54F @ 2" depth. YDD GDD 11.5 base 50F. Warming up. The established clover appears to be actively growing now getting taller than the surrounding dormant grass blades.

Hand-pulled some poa trivialis and lots of hairy bittercress weeds. The bittercress is mainly on the front lawn boarding near the gravel road where I probably didn't put down sufficient fall preM. Last year I remember seeing numerous bittercress weeds all over the gravel road sides.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled orchardgrass and poa trivialis weeds.

The young poa triv are actively growing getting taller than the surrounding desirable dormant grass. The poa triv has horizontally spreading rhizomes with the tillers popping above ground surface away from plant center; this is why you need to spray or physical remove the triv inches further way from plant center.


----------



## Powhatan

While waiting for warmer temperatures coming in the next few days ...

Hand-pulled orchardgrass, poa trivialis, and one poa annua that had seed heads starting to appear. Blew off fallen leaves from back woods walking trail and cut up storm felled trees. Performed annual maintenance checks on riding and push mowers. Picked up lawn winter debris. Installed a rain barrel.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 50F near the house and 47F in the yard. YTD GDD still at 11.5 base 50F. Air temps been cooler past ~10 days, warmer starting today.

A few new clover emerged from seed, soil still too cold for new grass emergence.

Hand-pulled some more orchardgrass and poa trivialis.

For those that are curious ... the orchardgrass came from the contractor's seed mix that the home builder put down 5 years ago; I've been removing orchardgrass for the past ~4 years, there's no selective herbicide that I know of. And the poa triviallis is not a noxious weed that was included in a seed bag I bought; it was unearthed when the home builder dug trenches in the backyard for the septic drain lines. I unknownly made the mistake of spreading the poa triv more by using a core aerator all over the lawn.


----------



## Powhatan

A lot warmer. Spot sprayed Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on mouse-ear chickweed and hairy bittercress weeds bordering the lawn. I also sprayed moss growing around the house perimeter ... yep, Mirimichi kills moss.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temps been in the 50sF this week but air temps staying on the cooler side. The YTD GDD is 43 base 50F, which is about half lower than this time last year. I anticipate GDD ~89 is when new grass will emerge.

Raked up straggler fallen leaves and some dead grass.

Birds keep looking for food in the yard and I suspect they are gobbling up some grass seed I put down last month, so I broadcasted some reserve grass seed 30# DLF Pickseed KY-31 and 10# LESCO All Pro Transition TTTF.


----------



## Powhatan

Received some rain last night with additional forecasted next two days. New clover emergence appearing over whole yard. Some new grass emergence near the warmer soil house perimeter.


----------



## Powhatan

A lot of the KY-31 clumps are greening and thickening up. Late next month I plan to spray the remainder of N-Ext RGS I have left over to help the grass roots to grow. Then soon after when soil temps reach 60-65F broadcast organic fertilizer and CarbonPro-G.


----------



## Powhatan

Dug up ~4" cores. Interesting to see the soil profile organic matter buildup without and with top growth. This soil was disturb when the home builder removed trees and built the house. The one without top growth and lower OM has dryer soil; the others with top growth have wetter soil and more OM. A core dug just a few feet away from the lawn edge in a native undisturbed area I had to remove about 2" fallen leaf layer to dig the core, the soil there feels sandy vs clay and is very rich in OM.


----------



## Powhatan

~2 days of rain and the sun came out.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp ~50F; the YTD GDD is 51 base 50F. New grass from seed random emerging all over yard now. Late this week air temps forecasted to be in the high 70s, anticipate will see widespread grass emergence.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp ~55F; the YTD GDD is 69 base 50F, getting close to the GDD 89 for widespread new grass emergence from seed. Seeing a bit more grass emergence today and some native wildflower plants.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp ~63F; the YTD GDD is 83.5 base 50F on it's way up to GDD 98 today. Warm 80sF air temps today.

Lots of earthworm castings and new grass emergence.

Hand broadcasted Pennington UltraGreen Azalea, Camellia & Rhododendron Plant Food fertilizer @ 3/4 cup around each Azalea bush and Espoma Organic Plant-tone fertilizer @ 3/4 cup around each Southern Wax Myrtle bush.

Put up two Flies be Gone traps; they are non-toxic and work very well.

Dogwood tree blooms are starting to open up.


----------



## Powhatan

Continuing to see more new clover and grass emergence. A few more native wildflower seedlings have emerged.

Have not mowed or applied fertilizer yet. I'll string trim the grass high tops from around the house perimeter within the week. I plan to spray N-Ext RGS to help the new roots grow. Anticipate lawn soil should be warm enough later in the month to broadcast organic fertilizer and CarbonPro-G.


----------



## Powhatan

KY-31 fescue grass seed head stalks forming.


----------



## Powhatan

Dogwoods blooming.


----------



## Powhatan

Received remainder yearly lawn supplies from SiteOne.

String trimmed grass high tops around the house perimeter.

Sprayed N-Ext RGS @ 6oz/M rate.


----------



## Powhatan

Randomly dug up strawberry clover that was sown last year; it has nitrogen nodules that are reddish-pink color inside the nodules indicating active nitrogen fixation.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Seed heads appearing.


----------



## Powhatan

First mow of the season - bag mowed @ HOC 4.00", not much top growth captured, mostly a cleanup cut.

Broadcasted 50# Nutrients Plus Whole Shebang 6-2-4 hybrid fertilizer and 80# LESCO CarbonPro-G soil improver.

Next month LESCO Acelepryn (chlorantraniliprole - same ai as in GrubEx1) 0-0-7 SOP Insecticide and I may also spray some more N-Ext RGS.


----------



## Powhatan

I've been hand-pulling orchardgrass and poa triv clumps for some weeks now which are leaving numerous small open grass canopy holes, so I broadcasted quick germinating PRG to fill in the holes. The PRG blend includes Silver Dollar cultivar which has very good heat tolerance. I've used that PRG past few years and still have healthy PRG that made it through the summers.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled several poa annua practically everyday for past few weeks. New seed heads appear literally overnight. I applied two separate granular pendimethalin fall preM applications last year. I saw very few poa a earlier this year but several been obvious this past month. I'll use granular prodiamine preM this fall.


----------



## Powhatan

Started using my Fiskars stand-up weed puller to rid the lawn of orchardgrass. A whole lot easier than hand-pulling.

Lots of little native wildflower plants coming up in the garden beds.

Top growth has kicked into high gear finally. I think I'll maintain HOC @ 3.00" this year instead of 3.50"; turf needs good airflow to minimize fungal disease formation when high humidity sets in starting late next month.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ lower HOC 3.50", going down to 3.00".


----------



## Powhatan

I have 8 native wildflower beds. Each bed has ~80 different plant/grass species growing, I'm sure some % will survive while others die. Takes 3 to 5 years to achieve a vibrant and colorful wildflower patch. The weeds and tree saplings will have to cleared out periodically till the wildflowers are able to crowd out the weeds.


----------



## Green

Grass/clover lawn is looking good this month!


----------



## Powhatan

Green said:


> Grass/clover lawn is looking good this month!


Thanks. Mowing with an even cut is looking a lot better. Before I started cutting, the clover was taller than the grass and generally laying over and not blending well.

I've seen a few of what appears to be young yellow nutsedge or annual sedge, leaves feel like trifoliate "sedge". I've pulled annual sedge past few years. Didn't think it was warm enough for sedge yet. I'll spray Roundup for Northern Lawns (R-T-S) on them to see what happens. I believe last year I sprayed that product on some larger mature nutsedge plants twice and didn't notice a kill so had to spray Ortho Nutsedge Killer (R-T-S) with the higher sulfentrazone % amount to actually kill it.

Seems this month has been a little cooler than last year. Late next month is when air & humidity goes up and fungal disease, mainly BP, starts to appear. I'll be cutting my grass at a lower HOC this year thinking that will provide more air flow. I also haven't put down a higher amount of nitrogen. Maybe the lower HOC and low N# will minimize favorable disease formation.


----------



## bernstem

Sulfentrazone or Halosulfuron are what you want for the sedge. The Northern lawn roundoup doesn't have enough Sulfentrazone to be effective. The spray bottle of Ortho Nutsedge killer is what I use for minor outbreaks.


----------



## Powhatan

bernstem said:


> Sulfentrazone or Halosulfuron are what you want for the sedge. The Northern lawn roundoup doesn't have enough Sulfentrazone to be effective. The spray bottle of Ortho Nutsedge killer is what I use for minor outbreaks.


Thanks. Good idea to hit it with the Ortho product now than wait to see what the weaker Roundup product does.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ lower HOC 3.25". Sprayed Ortho Nutsedge Killer on suspect sedge plants.


----------



## Powhatan

Earth Day​
Think before you "throw're down"​


----------



## Powhatan

Two years ago lots of light green poa trivialis patches.

*Do not mechanical aerate if you have poa trivialis ... it will make the infestation worse!*

Now the poa triv is greatly reduced but still a continual removal/kill process. There's no single magic bullet fix to eradicate triv.


----------



## Powhatan

Clover and Iris starting to bloom.


----------



## Powhatan

Found a large poa trivialis growing near the lawn edge. The low hanging outer stems are turning darker and will be producing seed heads. I pulled it out with roots. If this clump was mixed in amongst turf grass, a rotary mower set with a high HOC probably would miss cutting off the seed heads.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". High 80sF air temps next few days. LESCO Acelepryn (chlorantraniliprole - GrubEx1) 0-0-7 SOP Insecticide and N-Ext RGS going down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temps 65F+ now. Broadcasted 50# Safer Brand Lawn Restore 9-0-2 organic fertilizer to give turf some nutrients going into higher temps & humidity next month. Organic fert takes 2 to 3 weeks to break down.


----------



## Powhatan

Earthworms moving on the surface.


----------



## Powhatan

Looks like the grass and clover had a growth explosion overnight. I recently put down fertilizer, we've had a few days in high 80sF, high pollen count, and some rain. Lots of white clover blooms, but no strawberry clover blooms yet. Numerous KBG/HBG seed heads.


----------



## Powhatan

Found a poa trivialis with seed head growing on the lawn edge in a sunny dry area, pulled it out with roots.


----------



## Powhatan

My 2nd vaccine shot is tomorrow so decided to do some yard work today instead of next week.

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". Broadcasted 50# LESCO Acelepryn (chlorantraniliprole 0.067% - GrubEx) 0-0-7.

I hadn't planned on a spring preM but since I've pulled a few poa trivialis plants that had seed heads, thought it be smart to put a preM down now than none at all. Broadcasted 25# LESCO (prodiamine 0.68%) preM 0-0-7 @ 2#/M. If I understood the bag label correctly the 2#/M over 12M will provide ~4 months transition zone prevention.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

I sprayed Ortho Nutsedge killer on a light green colored plant I thought was a sedge ~2 weeks ago, no effect. It has seed heads now. The way the seed head hangs reminds me of a brome plant. I hand-pulled a few of these over a month ago I found randomly in the lawn and they haven't re-appeared. There's only a few of these located near the lawn edge now. I'll let these grow some more to see what comes of them, then maybe I'll be able to identify them.


----------



## mjh648

@Powhatan I wonder how ORTHO Nutsedge can have such a long shelf life but when you mix up Dismiss they want you to use it in 24 hours. Think that's BS or is there some herbicide preservatives in Ortho products?


----------



## Powhatan

mjh648 said:


> @Powhatan I wonder how ORTHO Nutsedge can have such a long shelf life but when you mix up Dismiss they want you to use it in 24 hours. Think that's BS or is there some herbicide preservatives in Ortho products?


@mjh648 don't have a good answer for you about chemical separation during storage. Good question to post on the forum.

I see on the Dismiss (Sulfentrazone 39.6%) label it says "Use Dismiss Turf Herbicide spray mixture immediately after mixing. Do not store the mixture." That's what I do when I mix up concentrates, only enough for what I'm doing that day, nothing mixed stored.


----------



## g-man

If you cut it, does it look like a triangle base?


----------



## Powhatan

g-man said:


> If you cut it, does it look like a triangle base?


Yes, it has the triangle base cross section.


----------



## mjh648

Those seedheads coming off the plant are interesting.

Google Lens is giving me different results but they all come back to sedge. False hop sedge, Wooly Sedge, Midland Sand Sedge all of which I have never heard of and some actually being listed as endangered plants. Interested to see if the seedhead firms up and grows larger.


----------



## Powhatan

Powhatan said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut it, does it look like a triangle base?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has the triangle base cross section.
Click to expand...




mjh648 said:


> Those seedheads coming off the plant are interesting.
> 
> Google Lens is giving me different results but they all come back to sedge. False hop sedge, Wooly Sedge, Midland Sand Sedge all of which I have never heard of and some actually being listed as endangered plants. Interested to see if the seedhead firms up and grows larger.


I may have discovered what it is - Long-Beaked Sedge. It's one of the components of the wildflower seed mixes I sowed last fall. I'm guessing some of the sown seeds may have blown into the lawn. The sedges I took a pic of are next to a wildflower bed. Need to see what this sedge's seed heads matures in to.


----------



## Powhatan

Air temps on the way up, it was 94F today. Mulch mowed @ 3.25". Need to spray N-Ext RGS to help roots grow deeper.


----------



## Powhatan

Sprayed N-Ext RGS @ 6oz/M rate, to help roots grow deeper before the summer stress.

I've noticed in years past that latter half of May in my area when air temps and humidity are consistently higher is when fungal disease symptoms (mycelium and/or dark areas) begin to become noticeable. Last year during spring I applied .79#N mostly synthetic fast/slow release blend. This spring I applied .62#N some synthetic but mostly organic majority slow release. Also last year HOC was 3.50", this year so far it's 3.25". I'll go a little lower HOC if disease starts to appear.

To treat the fungal disease I lower HOC to allow more airflow, bag mow to collect disease blades, then spray neem oil on the target area to smother the disease pathogen. Some years ago I did synthetic granular fungicide preventative/corrective applications spending $$$ and alternating MOA for several months, still had disease and the lawn looked anemic. Maybe a foliar fungicide might of been a better approach.

Mountain Laurel


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan

KY-31 producing seeds. From one plant clump ~2 years ago to over 20 today. I use the harvested seeds to help fill the gravel road ditch and other areas in my lawn.


----------



## Chris LI

Looks great! I really enjoy your different perspective and maintenance style (especially the photos).

When my kids were young, I went to all organic (from a completely conventional program); which consisted of high HOC, no chemical pesticides (minimal organic pesticides) and overseeded only TTTF for lower maintenance (but I didn't skimp on fertilizer). Now, I have more of a hybrid approach across the board with more maintenance (but not high maintenance)...more of a best bang for the buck approach.

I've always been curious as to your philosophy. You seem to generally have a more naturalized approach, but do use conventional fertilizers and pesticides at times. With seeding clover and K-31, it seems that you look for more natural, somewhat bullet proof varieties that can coexist and keep each other in check, and can survive the scorching heat of summer with minimal-no irrigation. Am I in the ballpark with this?


----------



## Powhatan

Chris LI said:


> Looks great! I really enjoy your different perspective and maintenance style (especially the photos).


Thanks. I try to capture things with the camera that I think people will find interesting.



Chris LI said:


> I've always been curious as to your philosophy. You seem to generally have a more naturalized approach, but do use conventional fertilizers and pesticides at times. With seeding clover and K-31, it seems that you look for more natural, somewhat bullet proof varieties that can coexist and keep each other in check, and can survive the scorching heat of summer with minimal-no irrigation. Am I in the ballpark with this?


You've hit the nail right on the head. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm just basically trying to do more with less by using the naturally available resources than relying on man-made inputs. Grass has been thriving for millions of years without man's "helping" hand.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

First time trying sand/soil mix to level some low spots. Did a 50/50 mix of Sakrete Play Sand and Sta-Green Potting Soil. The sand had some small pebbles and the potting soil had some wood chips but both seemed overall adequate for what I'm trying to do. I used the back side of the leaf rake to spread and smooth out the mix in the grass.


----------



## Powhatan

Past two weeks received 0.31" rain with high air temps ~80Fs. 80s/90s with slight chance of rain forecasted rest of the month.

In the driest area of the lawn the clover is barely hanging on and the is TTTF checking out. The nearby oak tree is sucking up the soil moisture.

The rest of the lawn showing some drought stress blade curling.


----------



## Powhatan

Hot 90sF with high humidity coming next week. Grass has grown ~1.50" from last Friday's cut four days ago. Need a bog mow to lower canopy for good airflow and minimize fungal growing conditions.


----------



## Powhatan

Bag mowed @ HOC 3.25". Heat stress areas appearing. Last >0.25" rainfall day was on Apr 24.


----------



## Powhatan

Bought two bags of Scotts Natural 11-2-2 All-Purpose Lawn Food to try next lawn feeding.

Not much to do on the lawn except hand-pull orchardgrass weeds. Lawn mostly green with more heat dry stress areas appearing.

This is a Japanese Honeysuckle. It's an invasive vine plant that is very fragrant.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

There's some random blade yellowing appearing. With my soil's low CEC (sandy soil), I believe the yellowing is due to nutrient deficiency chlorosis vs a fungal disease.


----------



## Powhatan

Received 0.03" rain this morning, not very much but it registered as precipitation.

A bit more shade in the back which probably helped the grass grow taller there than the front from last cut 6 days ago @ HOC 3.25". High temps 90s past week, 101F on Sunday, according to a local Weather Underground station.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". 101F for a high today. Rainfall forecasted for this weekend.


----------



## Powhatan

Received 2.39" rain since Fri evening. Drought stress areas should green up nicely now.

Within next few days plan to broadcast: EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular - house foundation & lawn perimeter treatment (mainly for ticks), Scotts Foundation Soil Improver, and Safer Brand Lawn Restore & Scotts Natural Lawn Food organic fertilizers mixed ~0.50#N/M.


----------



## Powhatan

The NE side lawn receives the majority shade. A mix of KY-31, clover, and last overseed with Scotts Dense Shade Mix (TTTF, CRF, KBG).


----------



## Powhatan

Got a couple of fungal disease dark areas appearing. I'll let the grass dry out today, then tomorrow bag mow to capture disease blades and spray neem oil on these dark areas to smother the pathogen.


----------



## Powhatan

Bagged mowed @ HOC 3.25". Broadcasted 30# EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular. Sprayed neem oil concentrate at 2 oz/GL mix rate on fungal disease dark areas. The areas weren't as dark today as they were yesterday, but I did notice several randomly in the back and side yards. The areas looked mostly light grey so maybe the fungal activity growth subsided with the lawn drying out.


----------



## Powhatan

Broadcasted 50# Scotts Foundation Soil Improver. Broadcasted 55# Scotts Natural Lawn Food & Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizers mixed in the LESCO spreader hopper.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Recent higher temps and rainfall contributing to fungal disease areas continue to appear, pythium blight and brown patch. Too hot to spray neem oil. Bag mowed @ HOC 3.25" with sharpened blade. Broadcasted Scotts DiseaseEx granular (azoxystrobin) @ 4#/M curative rate.


----------



## Powhatan

Lots of mycelium on grass blades this morning. Sprayed neem oil concentrate at 2 oz/GL mix rate.


----------



## Powhatan

97F high and 73F low yesterday with high humidity. Last rain was four days ago.

Back and side yards have disease areas in seemingly random shady or sunny spots. Didn't notice any mycelium this morning so maybe the neem oil I sprayed yesterday helped. I'll probably broadcast propiconazole granular in a couple of weeks as a follow-up treatment to the azoxystrobin and also spray more neem oil.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25" mainly to allow more airflow, higher chance of rain forecasted next few days.


----------



## Powhatan

Received 3.34" rainfall since Thursday, time for another mow once grass dries. Plan to broadcast propiconazole granular next week, that will be two weeks since azoxystrobin 14 day curative rate. I'll spray neem oil if I see mycelium or any new darken grass areas.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

No new darken grass areas or mycelium seen past couple of days. All the diseased areas have dead straw grass blades in the middle surrounded by healthy green ones. For the next granular fungicide treatment with a different MOA I was planning on using the higher curative rate, but now thinking to use the lower preventative rate. I'll decide when time comes to broadcast product.

This area in the pic is the largest brown patch disease area. Granular fungicide and neem oil applied, need to spray some more neem oil.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan

Broadcasted BioAdvanced Fungus Control granular (propiconazole) @ 2.75#/M precur (median) rate.


----------



## Powhatan

First day of Summer.

Non-irrigated, come mid-July about half of the grass will be dormant then a few weeks later in August it will green back up with rains.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks pretty good for no irrigation. Having the shade of the trees helps I guess?


----------



## Powhatan

SNOWBOB11 said:



> Looks pretty good for no irrigation. Having the shade of the trees helps I guess?


The shade is more of a nuisance than helpful for the lawn.


----------



## Powhatan

100F for high today.

Spot sprayed non-selective organic Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on various lawn border weeds.


----------



## Powhatan

Received 0.99" rain yesterday.

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some orchardgrass and nimblewill weeds. Sprayed neem oil on ornamental bushes and June bugs.

The largest brown patch area is recovering from ten days ago fungicide and neem oil treatments. Sprayed some more neem oil today for good measure.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Local Weather Underground station recorded 105F for a high yesterday. Summer stress dormancy more apparent now around oak tree in front yard and on the lawn edges that have thin grass turf.


----------



## Butter

What is that in the Lesco spreader?
I really enjoy your journal with the plant and wildlife pictures and of course the lawn.


----------



## Powhatan

Butter said:


> What is that in the Lesco spreader?
> I really enjoy your journal with the plant and wildlife pictures and of course the lawn.


Thanks

The spreader has a mix of Scotts Natural Lawn Food (left bag) and Safer Brand Lawn Restore (right bag) fertilizers. I've used the Safer Brand in the past, but wanted to try the Scotts product.


----------



## Powhatan

Broadcasted 30# EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular.

Received 2.56" rain past two days, heavy at times. A few perennial ryegrass seed heads appearing. No mycelium noticed this morning, hope that means preventative fungicide is working.

The large brown patch disease area is almost healed over.


----------



## Powhatan

Tropical storm system passing through tomorrow. Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Three weeks since last synthetic fungicide application. Broadcasted Scotts DiseaseEx granular (azoxystrobin) @ preventative rate. Next preventative fungicide application will be Jonathan Green Fungus Control granular (thiophanate-methyl), it will be a different MOA than azoxystrobin or propiconazole.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Do you feel like the neem oil has helped? What type of camera are you using? My wife and I have been enjoying your journal as it is very unique, especially for this site.


----------



## Powhatan

Lust4Lawn said:


> Do you feel like the neem oil has helped? What type of camera are you using? My wife and I have been enjoying your journal as it is very unique, especially for this site.


Thanks for viewing the journal. I try to present something interesting as I don't have a typical urban lawn configuration.

I take pictures with an iPhone using either "photo" or "portrait" mode, portrait mode does the near focus shots. No photo touch up editing, just resize crop as needed.

I do believe neem oil helps. It's basically another MOA (mode of action) when used as a fungicide for foliar diseases but not root diseases. From last year an example treatment progress - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=345665#p345665

Some extension office info:



> _Mode of Action of Oils
> 
> ... When used against plant pathogens, oils may smother fungal growth and reduce spore germination on treated surfaces. They are mostly fungistatic, stopping fungal growth rather than killing the pathogens. ..._
> 
> https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/farming/using-oils-as-pesticides/


----------



## Wiley

@Powhatan Enjoyed your pictures as always. How did the wildflowers turn out?


----------



## Powhatan

Wiley said:


> @Powhatan Enjoyed your pictures as always. How did the wildflowers turn out?


Thanks @Wiley

The wildflower vendor said it takes 3 to 5 years to establish a mature colorful native wildflower mix. During first growing season (this year) mow the bed when plants reach 4" to 6" to cut down weeds that may be going to seed so they don't drop. The following year allow the whole bed to grow naturally, the wildflower plants will shade/choke out remaining weeds trying to grow. Year 3 will be the earliest to see some good color. That's what I'm hoping for.

The wildflower beds are coming along, currently they look more like "weeds" than flowers. A couple beds are very thin, I think the low rainfall amount earlier in the year didn't water them enough when the seeds started to germinate, so I may have to re-seed some areas.


----------



## Wiley

Powhatan said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Powhatan Enjoyed your pictures as always. How did the wildflowers turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Wiley
> 
> The wildflower vendor said it takes 3 to 5 years to establish a mature colorful native wildflower mix. During first growing season (this year) mow the bed when plants reach 4" to 6" to cut down weeds that may be going to seed so they don't drop. The following year allow the whole bed to grow naturally, the wildflower plants will shade/choke out remaining weeds trying to grow. Year 3 will be the earliest to see some good color. That's what I'm hoping for.
> 
> The wildflower beds are coming along, currently they look more like "weeds" than flowers. A couple beds are very thin, I think the low rainfall amount earlier in the year didn't water them enough when the seeds started to germinate, so I may have to re-seed some areas.
> 
> The first and second pics are the shadiest corner were most of the poa triv originated; plant something that will outcompete the triv.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for sharing. I think they look pretty good and inline with your natural landscape. It will be fun to see how they progress.


----------



## Powhatan

Received ~4" rain within ~5 hours. No standing water on the lawn, soil amendments working. Hope the fungicide I put down yesterday helps. It's gonna be hot and humid tomorrow - yuck.


----------



## Powhatan

Noticed some fungal mycelium areas this morning. I'll spray neem oil later today after the grass dries if the air temps aren't too hot.


----------



## Powhatan

I noticed a dark dot hopping across the path when I walked the back woods trail. He's so tiny about 1/2" long.



I caught this spider taking down his web.


----------



## Powhatan

Letting the grass dry another day before I mow again, high humidity and dew point today. No mycelium this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Started mowing in the cool 87F morning shade. Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". Broke the 1/3 rule, been doing that practically all season.

Plan to broadcast Jonathan Green Love Your Soil, did that last July and it seemed to help during the summer stress period.


----------



## Powhatan

103F high air temperature today.


----------



## Powhatan

Sprayed neem oil concentrate at 2 oz/GL mix rate on ornamental bushes and June bugs.

Sprayed Ortho Nutsedge Killer (R-T-S) on young sedges boarding the lawn and in areas known to produce sedges.


----------



## Powhatan

A few of the native wildflower beds, sun & shade with deer resistant plants mixed in. Long way to go before the plants mature. I've been hand-pulling the dogfennel weeds out, those plants were not included with the seed mix.


----------



## Powhatan

Three days this past week above 100F air temperatures. Grass height is ~5", time for another cut later today. Lawn still holding mostly green, some areas showing stress/dormancy again, and a few BP disease spots.

Sedge I sprayed three days ago checking out.


----------



## Powhatan

Summer is definitely here. :gum:



Area on lawn outer edge with heat stress.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some poa trivialis, orchardgrass, dogfennel, lespedeza, and crabgrass weeds. Spread Espoma organic fertilizer around ornamental bushes.

Creeping red fescue surviving the summer heat.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". Hand-pulled a couple more crabgrass weeds located on the lawn edge.


----------



## Powhatan

Broadcasted 54# Jonathan Green Love Your Soil.


----------



## Powhatan

Cleaned out birdseed hull waste and bird excrement from under the bird feeder to minimize avian disease formation/spread.

Received some thunderstorm rain and the grass getting some green back.


----------



## Chris LI

I've been staring at the CRF photo and I'm pretty amazed how well it's holding up in your climate. My FF is struggling under slightly more moderate conditions than we typically have at this time of year. Also, mine is some old, unknown FF cultivar that was already established. Did you seed that CRF, and if so, do you know which cultivar(s) it might be?


----------



## Powhatan

I believe having a polyculture helps to promote a healthier grass growing environment. Since I don't irrigate, the grass roots have to grow deeper to find water. Still have two more months of summer to go, parts of the lawn will go dormant and possibly die during that time.

Here's a couple more CRF located in the front lawn.





The CRF I have now is include with Scotts Dense Shade mix - Wendy Jean Creeping Red Fescue.



This fall I plan to use SiteOne LESCO Shade Seed Mixture along with TTTF and possibly some KY-31 if I can find a low weed % bag.


----------



## Green

@Powhatan, I ordered some 0/0 KY-31 last year from Hart Seed here in CT and had it shipped. If you don't mind longer distance shipping, might be worth it to see if they have any this year. 0/0 is not always available. It was over $4 per lb before shipping.


----------



## Powhatan

@Green thanks for the suggestion. I looked at their webpage, looks like I'll have to either call or email for a quote. Curious what they'll say.


----------



## Green

Powhatan said:


> @Green thanks for the suggestion. I looked at their webpage, looks like I'll have to either call or email for a quote. Curious what they'll say.


No problem. Definitely call rather than email...and ask whoever answers for the grass seed department. If the owner (Bill) takes your call after that point, tell him a guy from CT referred you (there's 2 main guys, Bill and Ches who do turf seed, but sometimes another guy will be there--I think Bill's brother maybe). Then if they have any KY-31 in stock maybe you'll be lucky with the weed and other crop. They said they stock it because there is a landscaper who buys a lot of it per year.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Manually removed weeds (dogfennel, crabgrass, orchardgrass, spurge, and pine & sweetgum tree saplings) from an area next to the lawn edge. Mowed down crabgrass, lespedeza, and Japanese stiltgrass growing in the gravel road ditch, some of the crabgrass had seed heads.


----------



## Powhatan

Suspect this is young poa trivialis, spaghetti looking and easy to pull up. Found it in an area with triv previously growing.


----------



## Chris LI

Thanks for the seed tag info. It looks like the CRF is holding up well in the full sun. I saw that HD is stocking Pennington K-31 coated seed, the other day. However, I didn't check to see of it was weed/other crop free. I'll try to remember to check the next time I'm over there.


----------



## Powhatan

Chris LI said:


> Thanks for the seed tag info. It looks like the CRF is holding up well in the full sun. I saw that HD is stocking Pennington K-31 coated seed, the other day. However, I didn't check to see of it was weed/other crop free. I'll try to remember to check the next time I'm over there.


Thanks for checking the tag. Out of all the big box store KY-31 seed bags I've looked at this past ~3 years, I've noticed the DLF PIckseed coated (green bag) seed from OR origin typically have the lesser amount of weed %, but some times I pass on it cause it just has too much weed/noxious plants.


----------



## Powhatan

Cut down three invasive Paulownia Tomentosa plant/trees.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".


----------



## Powhatan

Isolated thunderstorms this past week along with higher temps/humidity, a few dark grass fungal disease areas appearing again. I'll spray neem oil when grass dries sufficiently. Found some more young poa trivialis (light green) very easy to pull up.


----------



## Powhatan

Broadcasted 15# Jonathan Green Fungus Control granular (thiophanate-methyl) at the preventative rate. This is a different MOA than previous azoxystrobin or propiconazole applications.

During this month I plan to apply: 50# fast-acting LimeLight Pro-Cal Enhanced Pelletized Granular Calcitic Lime, 55# Scotts Natural Lawn Food & Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizers mixed.

Maintenance overseed next month ...


----------



## Powhatan

Mowed four days ago, needs another cut. No irrigation this year only rainfall.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25", broke the 1/3 rule again.

Broadcasted 50# fast-acting LimeLight Pro-Cal Enhanced Pelletized Granular Calcitic Lime, chance of thunderstorms everyday this week will water it in.

Six deer were on the lawn last evening feeding on grass and clover, did not see any wildflower plants eaten.


----------



## Powhatan

Grass is little bit thicker this year than same time last year. Rotating different MOA preventative fungicide apps along with neem oil working very well overall to suppress disease.

Grass height up ~2.5" in three days. Last fertilizer app ~.45#N/M organic slow release granular was two months ago. I plan to broadcast a similar organic fert app soon. Every mulch mow is spoon feeding the soil/grass.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25". The thinner outer edges of the lawn showing signs of heat stress and dormancy again. Hand-pulled some young poa trivialis weeds.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled more young poa trivialis, light green color and comes up easily like spaghetti.

Need to broadcast EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular when I broadcast the next organic fertilizer app.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule.

Broadcasted 55# Scotts Natural Lawn Food & Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizers mixed in the LESCO spreader hopper. Broadcasted 30# EcoLogic organic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer granular.


----------



## Powhatan

High air temps with high dew point & humidity this week. A few brown patch disease areas appearing. I'll spray neem oil when it's little cooler, either early evening or morning.


----------



## Powhatan

Local Weather Underground station recorded yesterday: 101F high temp, 126F heat index, and 86F dew point - very muggy and uncomfortable.

Have not irrigated this year.


----------



## Powhatan

Spot sprayed non-selective organic Mirimichi Green Weed Control Concentrate @ 13% mix rate on various lawn border weeds.


----------



## Powhatan

Recent late afternoon pop-up thunderstorm fronts dropped no rain by the time they came over.

Holding mostly green. There are some small tan colored areas that are BP disease.


----------



## Powhatan

100F high today so far with 125F heat index. Soil temp 89F in the shade. KY-31 and HBG seem to be loving the heat, almost needs another cut.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some crabgrass and dogfennel weeds.

Afternoon thunderstorms are forecasted all this week. Seeing more fungal disease areas appearing. Need to broadcast the next granular fungicide app a week sooner than planned ... and another cut for airflow.


----------



## Powhatan

Bagged mowed with sharpened blade @ HOC 3.25" to collect fungal disease blades.

Broadcasted Scotts DiseaseEx granular (azoxystrobin) @ 4#/M curative rate.


----------



## Powhatan

Small BP disease spots located around the lawn mostly near the house. I'll give the grass another day to dry, then spray neem oil.


----------



## Powhatan

No rain this morning, time to cut grass. Bagged mowed @ HOC 3.25" to collect fungal disease blades, broke 1/3 rule.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some weeds in the wildflower beds.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled a couple crabgrass clumps.

Mole making tunnels and aerating the soil near a lawn edge; I pushed the tunnel tracks back down.

KY-31/TTTF/FF/KBG/PRG maintenance overseed planned for mid-next month. I'll hold back about 25% seed in reserve if I need to do a follow-up overseed repair. Transition zone can have high heat & humidity through late Sep.

The various small disease spots throughout the lawn don't seem to be getting any larger, just dead grass straw now. Recent curative fungicide app, neem oil, and bag mow for airflow all helped to suppress further disease appearance/spread. One last preventative fungicide app for the season going down early next month.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some crabgrass.

Sprayed Tomcat Mole & Gopher Repellent Ready-To-Spray on mole tunneling area in front yard.

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25".

Broadcasted BioAdvanced Fungus Control granular (propiconazole) @ 2#/M preventative rate (last planned fungal app for the season) and 80# LESCO CarbonPro-G soil improver.

Two months of summer. Various trees dropping "tired leaves" now. The non-irrigated KY-31 and HBG still doing very well. Forecasted to receive tropical system rains later in the week.


----------



## Green

Looks good. I had to give in and use a fungicide as well recently. I know you've done several apps this year due to the pressure.

Just noticed a hint of Fall color on tree leaves here today. Too early!


----------



## Powhatan

Thanks Green. I should have started a couple weeks earlier in mid-May with the preventative fungicide apps versus waiting till early Jun when I first noticed a disease start. Alternating active ingredients, such as azoxystrobin & propiconazole, works very well. The thiophanate-methyl seemed less effective preventing BP.


----------



## Powhatan

This is where poa trivialis thrived; it's now a deer resistant & shade tolerant native wildflower bed.


----------



## Green

Powhatan said:


> The thiophanate-methyl seemed less effective preventing BP.


That agrees with what I remember from the site Fungicide Guide.


----------



## Powhatan

Maintenance overseed planned for weekend of Sep 18, bag mow to lower HOC 2.50", and broadcast Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizer (soil temp still warm enough), nature watered in. Following month - broadcast LESCO 14-20-4 Starter Fertilizer and spray N-Ext RGS.


----------



## Powhatan

Raked out the dead straw grass fungal disease spots to get air flow down to the ground surface.

Spot checked random lawn areas for armyworms, none found.

Mulch mowed grass & fallen leaves @ HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule.


----------



## Powhatan

Overseed prep - spot checked random lawn areas again for armyworms using dish soap water, none found.

One of many natural predators :thumbup:



Still have the mole tunneling in the front yard, it's not bad though. Every morning I press down the one or two tunnels that are new. I sprayed another Tomcat Mole & Gopher Repellent Ready-To-Spray app in the general area.

Must have a healthy earthworm population, they come right back from a previous mole tunneling spot.


----------



## Powhatan

Needs another cut once the grass dries.

Edit: Later in the day ... mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25" breaking the 1/3 rule again.

Six deer were in the yard feeding this morning. Two walked through the wildflower bed and mostly ignored the plants but ate some clover.


----------



## Green

Were you able to find clean seed? I took a shot of the label at TSC, versus my seed. It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't great. I'll post it here if I have a chance.


----------



## Powhatan

I discovered I still have about 1/4 bag left of DLF PIckseed KY-31 that I bought earlier this year so I didn't inquire with the vendor you suggested, but I appreciate the referral. Thanks. I did look at what a couple local TSC stores had in stock and it was very small quantity with just a bit too much noxious weed seed than I'm willing to deal with.

Overall most of my grass population survived the summer. The majority that did die was fungal disease related. So I'll do a small 4#/M overseed this fall with what seed I've accumulated throughout this year.

Come late fall the deer and rabbits like to feast on the lawn grass & clover (in a sense, they do my last mow of the season) so I may need to do a late winter dormant overseed next year.


----------



## Powhatan

Today high air temp 89F and soil temp 78F. Cooler air temps and rain forecasted later in the week.

Busy day ...

Bag mowed @ lower HOC 2.75".

Maintenance overseed: KY-31/TTTF/FF/KBG/PRG with some white & strawberry clover, held back ~25% for repair work. Used the tow behind, push, and hand held spreaders.

Broadcasted 50# Safer Brand Lawn Restore organic fertilizer.


----------



## Chris LI

Powhatan said:


> Maintenance overseed: KY-31/TTTF/FF/KBG/PRG with some white & strawberry clover, held back ~25% for repair work.


I really like your Darwin/kitchen sink approach, since it increases the biodiversity, and lessens the risk of a turf stand failure, not to mention helping out the pollinators. I really like the uniformity of monocultures, too, but your journal is unique and enjoyable to follow.


----------



## Powhatan

Chris LI said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenance overseed: KY-31/TTTF/FF/KBG/PRG with some white & strawberry clover, held back ~25% for repair work.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your Darwin/kitchen sink approach, since it increases the biodiversity, and lessens the risk of a turf stand failure, not to mention helping out the pollinators. I really like the uniformity of monocultures, too, but your journal is unique and enjoyable to follow.
Click to expand...

Thanks

biodiversity - It works :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some spotted spurge and bittercress weeds.

Cooler temps and rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## Powhatan

Seed down (SD) + 3 days. Some clover and grass (probably PRG) emergence. Morning dew and soil moisture, no rainfall yet.


----------



## Powhatan

SD + 4 days. More emergence from coated and non-coated seed. Received 0.02" rain yesterday and 0.03" today so far, basically a slight drizzle.


----------



## Powhatan

SD + 5 days. Seeing more new emergence, established grass getting tall again ~3.50" height, and noticed a new fungal disease patch forming.


----------



## Powhatan

Air temps edging higher again, no rainfall, and soil moisture getting dryer. Don't want the new grass to die so started hose end hand watering the thin areas twice a day. Cooler air temps and rain forecasted in a couple of days.


----------



## Powhatan

Spot sprayed Roundup for Northern Lawns (R-T-S) on some dollarweed patches.

SD + 7 days. New grass height is ~1.00" in areas with mass germination. Thin areas random emergence height ~0.25". I'll wait another week if need to broadcast more seed in weak germinated areas. I broadcasted KY-31 only seed in the gravel road ditch, emergence height ~2.00".


----------



## Powhatan

SD + 8 days. Extra fill seed not needed. Areas that had weak germination, now seeing more emergence. Lots of new grass tillering now.

Existing grass height 6" to 8" ... definitely needs a cut. Good thing I didn't broadcast high N synthetic starter fert when I overseeded. Rain forecasted next two days. I'll mow with a sharp blade later in the week to get the grass canopy lower so the young grass & clover can receive more sunlight. Zillions of fall leaves will start covering the lawn in a few weeks.

Growing in one of the wildflower beds. I need to see what blooms to identify the plant. Might be Joe-Pye.


----------



## Powhatan

First day of Fall and the crabgrass still popping up.


----------



## Powhatan

Received 0.02" rain yesterday and 0.16" today, next forecasted rain is 7+ days away.

Plan to mow the tall existing grass areas with the push mower's highest HOC setting once the grass dries sufficiently, broadcast LESCO 14-20-4 Starter Fertilizer, and continue to hose end hand watering the thin areas as needed. I'll spray N-Ext RGS after the next mow when HOC is back down to normal 3.25" height.

Edit: Later in the day ... grassed dried, mulch mowed @ HOC 4.00".


----------



## Green

Powhatan said:


> Edit: Later in the day ... grassed dried, mulch mowed @ HOC 4.00".


Since we have the same mower...

Is there anything that goes through the two extra holes on the blade and retaining plate on yours? On mine, there is not. Didn't think I lost any parts, but it's kind of odd.


----------



## Powhatan

Green said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Later in the day ... grassed dried, mulch mowed @ HOC 4.00".
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have the same mower...
> 
> Is there anything that goes through the two extra holes on the blade and retaining plate on yours? On mine, there is not. Didn't think I lost any parts, but it's kind of odd.
Click to expand...

Just the center hole utilized and support plate like yours.


----------



## Powhatan

Native plant American Beautyberry.


----------



## Powhatan

SD + 13 days.

Mulched mowed grass and fallen leaves @ lower HOC 3.50". Sprayed N-Ext RGS @ 6oz/M rate.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulched mowed grass and fallen leaves @ lower regular HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule. Broadcasted 50# LESCO 14-20-4 Starter Fertilizer.

What I thought was native plant Joe-Pye is actually Spotted Bee Balm.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule again.


----------



## Powhatan

Top dressed lawn thin areas with topsoil and compost.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

The lawn shady spot growing well with various FF species and TTTF/KBG cultivars with a few clover and KY-31 scattered.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 68F @ 2" depth. Mulch mowed grass and leaves @ HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule. Broadcasted 25# LESCO 30-0-10 fertilizer, ~.63#N/M (approx half is fast release).


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed grass and leaves yesterday @ HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule.


----------



## Chris LI

Nice closeup of the pollinators! :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Chris LI said:


> Nice closeup of the pollinators! :thumbup:


Thanks. The phone is literally within 2" of subject when I take the pic. The Mason Wasp in below pic was too small, narrow, and moving frequently for me to get a focused picture.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed grass and leaves @ HOC 3.25", broke 1/3 rule. Broadcasted 25# LESCO (prodiamine 0.68%) preM 0-0-7 (approx 4 months coverage).

Extended weather forecast for late next week has night time lows in the 30sF. In years past I've noticed there will still be noticeable grass top growth for another ~three weeks past first frost.


----------



## Powhatan

The deer and rabbits been in the yard this week eating grass & clover.

Remaining season planned app:


Mid Nov (average first frost) - Broadcast 25# LESCO 30-0-10 fertilizer, ~.63#N/M (approx half is fast release).


----------



## Powhatan

Transplanted various sedge plants.

Dormant seeded some more deer resistant and woodland shade native wildflower seed mixes in the lawn edge plant beds.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Freeze 31F low temp this early morning. In years past I've noticed there will still be noticeable grass top growth for another ~three weeks past first frost/freeze.

Broadcasted 25# LESCO 30-0-10 fertilizer, ~.63#N/M (approx half is fast release).


----------



## Powhatan

*2021 End of Season Summary*​
Seed:


Winter - dormant overseed KY-31/NoMix/FF. Fall - maintenance overseed thin areas KY-31/NoMix/FF. Sowed native wildflower deer resistant & woodland shady seed mixes in various plant beds bordering the lawn.

Irrigation:


Non-irrigated throughout the year except for two weeks hose-end hand watered maintenance overseed thin areas during Fall new grass establishment in the front yard.

Fertilize:


Spring & Summer - organic & hybrid (3 apps - 1.15#N), Fall - organic & synthetic (3 apps - 2.21#N). Yearly amount 3.36#N. Also, organic fed the lawn with every mulch mow.

Fungus:

Random small brown patch areas appeared during the Summer months. The areas did not proliferate in size. A diseased area typically recovered and greened backup up within a few weeks. Any dead grass was filled back in with the Fall maintenance overseed.


Mowed with sharp blade at HOC 3.25" to allow good air flow. Bag mowed to collect diseased grass blades.

Between Jun and Sep, alternated monthly between azoxystrobin & propiconazole granular synthetic fungicides preventative rate. Also alternated one time using thiophanate-methyl granular synthetic fungicide preventative rate.

Sprayed organic neem oil on new forming dark grass fungal disease areas to smother pathogen spores and minimize disease spreading.

Weeds:


Late Spring - granular prodiamine PreM, Late Fall - granular prodiamine PreM.

Hand-pulled weeds found in the lawn. Sprayed selective herbicide on nutsedge, Mirimichi Green PRO Weed Control non-selective on various weeds bordering the lawn. Poa trivialis continued to be the primary weed, but less amount seen this year than previous year.

Insects:


Spring - granular Acelepryn chlorantraniliprole for grubs. Spring & Summer - granular organic EcoLogic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer for ticks and other pests. Sprayed neem oil on june bugs seen on bushes.

Soil Amendments:


Spring & Fall - liquid N-Ext RGS.

Scotts Foundation Soil Improver, Jonathan Green Love Your Soil, and LESCO CarbonPro-G.

Top dressed with Scotts Topsoil & Black Kow compost.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed grass & leaves yesterday @ HOC 3.25". Soil temp 53F @ 2" depth. Hand-pulled some poa trivialis.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled more poa trivialis. Top dressed lawn thin areas with topsoil and compost.

Ordered my 2022 season lawn products from SiteOne: Nutrients Plus fertilizer, LESCO granular preM, and LESCO Carbon Pro-G. Fert price up ~2.5% from earlier this year, Carbon Pro-G same price.


----------



## Powhatan

The deer and rabbits continue to eat lawn grass & clover; I haven't noticed them eating in the native wildflower beds. Various small four legged animals seen in the nearby woods. The bats are still coming out in the early evening flying around the house hunting bugs. It's that time of year when bipedal creatures wearing blaze orange roam the woods.

Mulch mowed grass & leaves yesterday @ higher HOC 3.50". More leaves on the ground this morning. Soil temp 50F @ 2" depth. Low air temp 27F.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed grass & leaves @ HOC 3.50", cut off ~0.75". Lots of leaves, had to go over several times to chomp leaves small enough to pass through grass canopy.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some poa trivialis.


----------



## Powhatan

Lots more leaves on the ground. Mulch mowed grass & leaves @ HOC 3.50", cut off ~0.50". Soil temp 49F @ 2" depth. Winterized rain barrel.


----------



## Powhatan

Low air temp 25F this morning. Soil temp 43F @ 2" depth. Hand-pulled some poa trivialis. Minimal grass top growth. Leaves, leaves, leaves, ...


----------



## Powhatan

Low air temp 24F. Soil temp 39F @ 2" depth. Some grass top growth. Hand-pulled a few poa trivialis.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed grass & leaves with sharp blade @ HOC 3.50", cut off ~0.50" top growth. Soil still warm enough for new spreading clover to sprout and appear. No poa annua weeds noticed (yet), they typically appear on the north side lawn area. Performed random 8" screwdriver test; very easy to push down into the soil, especially area where a mole tunneled (aerated) this past summer.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

*2022 Lawn Plan*​_Objectives: biodiverse, reduced inputs, non-irrigated, healthy soil life, heat and drought tolerant_​
Mid/Late Winter:


Hand-pull weeds.

Dormant maintenance overseed thin areas with TTTF, CRF, KBG, and clover.

Spring:


Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with non-selective organic weed control.

Spot treat grass fungus & shrub pests with organic neem oil.

Granular preM split app.

Slow release organic fertilize.

Amend soil with RGS, biochar, topsoil, and compost.

Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.50" (bag mow HOC 3.25" for more airflow if disease present).

Summer:


Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with non-selective organic weed control.

Spot treat grass fungus & shrub pests with organic neem oil.

Slow release organic fertilize.

Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.50" (bag mow HOC 3.25" for more airflow if disease present).

Early Fall:


Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with non-selective organic weed control.

Granular preM split app.

Slow release organic fertilize.

Amend soil with RGS, biochar, topsoil, and compost.

Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.50".

Mid Fall:


Hand-pull weeds.

Fast release urea fertilize.

Mulch mow grass & leaves @ HOC 3.50".


----------



## Powhatan

Local Weather Underground station recorded 0.53" precipitation total for month of Nov, none yet for Dec.

Mulch mowed grass & leaves @ HOC 3.50", cut off ~0.75" top growth. Previous year last top growth cut was first week in Dec.

Soil temp 47F @ 2" depth. Soil feels damp to the touch. Minimal amount of leaves still left on the trees, mostly oak.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 40F @ 2" depth. No grass top growth from previous cut. Leaf raked up the straggler fallen leaves.

As occurred in previous years, the preM barrier break through poa annua weeds will begin to be noticeable in late Dec.

End of 2021 season.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Deer and rabbits eating the grass and clover and dropping natural fertilizer. Seen a fox, opossum, and raccoon.

Low air temp 20F. Soil temp 43F @ 2" depth. Poa annua weeds now noticeable in the gravel driveway.


----------



## Powhatan

Dec air temps warmer this year than last year. Grass holding mostly green. Lots of deer droppings and earthworm castings.


----------



## Powhatan

Soil temp 54F @ 2" depth.


----------

